# Had Enough now...*EDITED BOTTOM PAGE 1**EDIT IT'S OVER*



## KA92

argh i feel like i could scream!!!

Flippen OH

He cheated on me twice but i chose to forgive him and iv seen him TWICE since xmas!!!

once just as he arrived home AND once for an hour last week...

it costs me a flippen £5 to get to his he rarely comes to mine and last week he had the flu and never even told me he was too sick to stand up so i went over spending i fiver to get there just to spend an hour with him

anyhow went on his facebook about a week ago to see the bitch he cheated on me with saying how good it was to see him again etc...

turns out she was "in town" so he decided to meet up with her "just for a coffee"...please bare in mind HE NEVER TOLD ME I SAW THE COMMENT ON FACEBOOK AND QUESTIONED HIM.:growlmad: :cry:

he said he didnt realise he HAD to ask my permission he doesnt but he never tells me anything!!!!:grr:

ALSO he never texts or calls me its always me who does it...we never DO anything together we rarely go out for a meal we never go to the cinema or do anything fun we just sit around! my mum wants me to break up with him she doesnt think he treats me with respect.

he always lies to me telling me hes not in contact with his exes when turns out he slept with one of them and the other is on his uni course!!!Also, i told him about my ex being a drug addict and how fucked up it made me and then in a casual convo he admitted hes also taken drugs before and its "no big deal":grr:

AND now! yet again over facebook it has been revealed that the guy who claims to "never have any money" has been out TWICE! once at new year and once last week WHEN HE WAS SICK!!!TOO SICK TO EVEN STAND UP FOR ME!PLUS he let me go to his when im pregnant!!!! :growlmad:

im so sorry for the rant and for it being so long im just so arghhh help? please? :flower:

*EDIT* He also asked me to abort baby Taylor and then was on and off saying he wanted it then he didnt eventually turns out he didnt, this bay he aksed me to abort and poss FOB punched him. OH is punishing me becasue i slept with my ex when we split briefly and now baby might be Lyalls and not OHs :cry: DO you think he is?

EDITED AGAIN-its over...im a stm officially i can't stop crying i know he did wrong but you know when you cant help yourself :cry: i love him :( and hes gone he left me and baby :( I know he may not be the babys dad but hes been my OH for 7 months :cry:*


----------



## SpelmanMommy

you dont deserve that, maybe you should take the things your mother is sayin to to consideration! plus you and your LO dont need that kind of stress!!! xx


----------



## trashit

no way do you deserve that! You deserve soo much more respect, get outta there girl! You dont need the stress xx


----------



## venusrockstar

Get rid of him. Now.

If he's lying and cheating on you all the time...you are going to have a life of misery. Take it from someone who has been through it and is almost 30 years old. 

Get out now.


----------



## Strawberries

Dump him; you deserve better.


----------



## KrisKitten

h8 to say it but i agree.
i never tell cav who he can and cant see, even if i feel awkward. my ONLY exception is the person he cheated with..
no f***in way can he see her again, if he respected u nd felt bad 4 wat he vdid hed have nothin 2 do with her.
He doesnt respect u 2 treat u like this. Please dnt convince urself of ne xcuses - ditch him u deserve sooo much better xxx


----------



## kimmykinz_

Get rid of him!
You deserve so much better, if he doesn't have the time or manners to contact you or see you then you shouldn't give him your time. You could do so much better without him!


----------



## brandonsgirl

i agree hun, you deserve way way better then that. Plus you dont need the stress rigt now :)


----------



## stephx

I agree, obviously the trust is gone and if your finding out things through his facebook, there might be more shit he's hiding!

Get rid and find yourself a nice guy :D

xx


----------



## annawrigley

venusrockstar said:


> Get rid of him. Now.
> 
> If he's lying and cheating on you all the time...you are going to have a life of misery. Take it from someone who has been through it and is almost 30 years old.
> 
> Get out now.

completely agree.
i guarantee he wont change his ways, he'll just get better at keeping things from you.
your mum is right, he has zero respect for you.
xx


----------



## shocker

Seriously your mums right! (they usually are ;) ) He doesnt treat you with respect at all and you would be so much better off without him, you deserve better! :hugs:


----------



## trashit

shocker said:


> *Seriously your mums right! (they usually are  )* He doesnt treat you with respect at all and you would be so much better off without him, you deserve better! :hugs:

 
Thats true!! ;) You might not wanna listen to them half the time, but they are worth listening to, they reallyy know what theyre going on about!


----------



## Sophiiee-ox-

get rid babe
he sounds like a righttt idiot 

hope your okayy
xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

o wow. What a situation your in. Im so sorry. Reading your post again i would have to say get rid lol. I cant believe OH is punishing you. 
Do you not hve a idea which one it owuld be?


----------



## shocker

I dont think he is hun! Hes been like this since before you slept with lyall and if he says hes being like this because of that hes just making excuses and trying to make you feel bad :hugs:


----------



## KA92

well if my dates are anything above 7+6 to above 8 weeks its lyalls
anything before 7 or above 10 weeks is ohs


----------



## brandonsgirl

and ur 7 weeks 6 days so would that make it lyalls? :S


----------



## trashit

yeah, does that make it Lyall's?
I dont think he has a right to "punish" you, you slipped up for gods sake, we all make mistakes! He has no right to get "revenge" if thats how he sees it, i mean how old is he, 5?! xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol totally agreed. He is acting childish


----------



## KA92

yeah i say possbile though as i miscarried before at the start of November and never had an AF hence why my dates are messed up right now.

im having dna test done when its born as the dates are still close(unless im like 5 weeks then its obvious lol) but their both aware of the situation, and both know right now lyalls probably the dad but i think itd be unfair for me to say its defs lyalls if theres the slightest chance its ohs.

i know i made a mistake :( but i didnt think i deserved this :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

its good they are both aware of situation. At least you cant say you never told them. 
i would for sure get a DNA test. How is OH 'punishing' you if you dont mind me asking


----------



## KA92

hes still seeing his ex he doesnt call or text me at all unless i do it firs tthen its a quick reply from me he always drags up the fact that i slept with lyall, even though wed split up, he never take sme out or anything, i went over last week when he was really sick even though im pregnant and dont want to get ill,

he slept with his ex twice she text me alot of nasty stuff over xmas about how he didnt want me or the baby and how i better not go claiming its his when he leaves me and how im stopping them being together etc.

he always claims to have no money so i pay for alot (like if im going over he askes me to get some food for him or lend him £20 for his phone bill) yet he can go out and spend it on alcohol and he nevers tells me anything about what hes doing etc i have to find out how is he on facebook statuses.

wow a rant and a half...but basically what i said on page one but a little more detailed and angry lol:)


----------



## brandonsgirl

i wouldnt be with OH any more honestly. And by the dates i would say its lyalls, your better off without OH personally. But thats just my opinion hun


----------



## KA92

thank you 

is it bad for me to say i hope it is lyalls? he works, a sparky and hes taken on ALOT of overtime recently to get money as he wants to know the sex asao(hes dead excited) so he wants to pay for private scans if i dont get early ones...

hes also looking at buying a better car, his keeps braking down and im anxious about letting him drive the baby around in it so im trying to pass my test too lol, and hes already said if we get passed into second tri hel start getting things...

hes made mistake but hed be an amazing dad whereas oh has just done all of the above :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

no its not bad for you to want that at all lol. I think we all would rather it be his then your current OH lol. If u dont mind me asking.... Why are you not with lyall? 
Tell me to butt out if you want


----------



## KA92

no no its fine your helping me alot :)

me and lyall have been on and off on for a few months off for a few for three years, we just got too complicated, too much arguing jealous hurt and game playing and decided to save our friendship we needed to be apart its been hard and i missed him like crazy then i met OH.

then at new year he pulled my best friend lol

so thats why :)
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh lol. It seems to me like you would be better off with lyall then your current OH lol. Honestly. 
If baby does turn out to be his do you think you and lyall with become a family? 
Aww how do you feel about him being with your friend?
I would be like ermmm wait i like tht guy lol


----------



## annawrigley

he always drags up you sleeping with lyall , when you were SPLIT UP, yet he CHEATED ON YOU TWICE???? how do some guys minds work? :nope:
im sorry hes being so awful :cry: xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

double post


----------



## KA92

i think wel probably end up back together but not just now, everyone used to say how me and lyall would end up married with kids etc when wer older. But yeah just probably not right now as im still hurting over OH cos wev been together 7 monthsish. :cry:

i went mental :) lol to put it nicely i almost ripped her head off and removed his baby making organs.

they were drunk etc but they know im mad and my best mate felt the raft of it as she was advising me not to let lyall be apart of the babys life! But its ok now i decided to take a mature(ish lol) approach and tell them we need to move on 

though it still hurts a little lol. She doesnt like that one of my oldest friends who iv known for ten years is her ex (and lyalls ex mate)

but they dont like each other in that way...i dont think lol
x


----------



## KA92

thanks anna


its not the first time iv posted about his behaviour as some may remember (like shocker)

:cry:


----------



## brandonsgirl

awww well it sounds like you and lyall made a good couple then. I hope that you two work it out in the future. :)
OH needs to grow up and think well hello he made the mistake twice so he did no better. 
He is literally milking it from the sounds of things, trying to make you feel bad because he knows your feeling bad about it. He isnt worth it hun. And he knows you dont need his stress now. I would tell him that you dont need all his childish behaviour right now and if he cant think of anything else to do then be horrible and disrespectful to you then you dont need him around as your OH at a time like this in your life. But that just my person opinion. I know how much you must be hurting right now. Not to mention confused lol. :hugs: if you ever need to just rant and chat im here :)


----------



## KA92

thank you :)

im still waiting on a reply from him after i said we need ot talk i know he was off today :(

plus hes not coming to scan tomorrow, lyalls not either as he has to work but my friendb (who is my bm ex etc) is coming just for some support for me

ugh :( Should i text him again?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah i think you should text him. At the end of the day he cant just ignore you when he feels he wants to but be moody and horrible to you the next. I would text him and say look i really need to talk to you, its important.. 
And see what he says. 
Bet lyall is gutted about not being able to come with you. 
Maybe you can get some pics and show him. 
Is it hospital scan or private ??


----------



## KA92

yeah i think i will

he is :( im hoping hosp will give me a pic but if not ill ask to take one and send him it

its a hospital one i get early scans as have had two mc and one was an early second tri one lol

kinda lucky but nerve wracking! :(
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh im sorry about the MC. But atleast you are getting scans now so you know things are progressing ok. I heard if you ask the hospital for one they should give you one. My MW said you may have to pay for them though. Doubt they will be very expensive though. 
The last 3d/4d scan i had was around 28 weeks i think and baby was already looking like my OH at around 20 weeks.. im going to have a little stunner on my hands lol.


----------



## KA92

i hope so but if they dont ill wait til 12 weeks when i defs get one lol

awww have you thought of names?

xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs hun x


----------



## brandonsgirl

KA92 said:


> i hope so but if they dont ill wait til 12 weeks when i defs get one lol
> 
> awww have you thought of names?
> 
> xx

Were naming him Kent - FOB middle name and an old family name :) I think its such a cute original name ::cloud9:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Just seen the edit :hugs: 
Im really sorry hun. I cant begin to understand how hurt and upset you must be feeling now. I wouldnt know what to do without my OH. 
But its for the best hun. He wasnt nice to you and didnt deserve you, not that that is going to make you feel any better lol. 
You didnt need his stress in your life though hun. 
If you wanna talk im always here :) :hugs:


----------



## AP

:hugs:

You need to remember that you have so much more opportunity of being happy in future without him. Cheating once, is a huge error, and for things to have worked he should have tried harder. Thats not the case, he trashed everything and made it worse. You dont deserve that, you dont deserve the unhappiness, not when you've been through enough.

You've got LO now, I know thats what you wanted for a while babe, focus on that and forget about guys for the present! If you cant pinpoint who the dad is it wouldnt be fair for one or the other to go to your scans if it turns out its not his, yknow?

I cant remember how long it was you said between Lyall and your OH, is there no way you can figure it out?

I am totally not putting you down by the way, I understand why it all happened! :hugs:


----------



## Shireena__x

u dont need him girlie bestrong. pm me if u wana chat hun x


----------



## venusrockstar

Life will go on. It's better he's out of your life anyways hun, he sounds like a complete a$$ and not worthy of your love. You deserve better. Don't settle for liars and cheaters hun, there are plenty of awesome guys out there.


----------



## KA92

There's like a week or so between them so right now looks like lyalls but having DNA testing done. Met oh today to give him his stuff back I handed it to him went to walk away he stood there with his head hung,he grabbed my hand pulled me toward me and hugged me. I couldn't stop myself the tears just came out :cry: now I can't stop them.though I need to keep stress levels down just so hard without him now:(
I'm so pathetic :growlmad:


----------



## annawrigley

you're not pathetic at all :hugs::hugs::hugs: its a horrible thing for anyone to have to go through, wasnt so long ago me and FOB split so i know exactly where you're coming from. it HURTS! :hugs::hugs: XXXXX


----------



## Beccax3

Ugh, I can't stand OH's like that. Mine was exactly the same. Keep your head held high and it's probably for the best. You'll work through it, but it may take time. Good luck !!


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww hun. Im so sorry your feeling so bad right now.. :hugs: 
But remember that time does help and you have so much to look forward to in the pregnancy. Your not pathetic hun. It hurts and will hurt for a while to come. We will all help you through it though :hugs:


----------



## KA92

thanks girlies

i just want one more time to see him and get closure you know? He doesnt even care hes just like meh...he asked to meet me today so i was like bugger cos was meant to volunteer(even though sickness was bad today :()

so i went to uni, met my mate then she left and did a bit of shopping(looking for a new phone)...i text him to say you asked to meet im in town.

No reply! :S I dont get why he would do that yesterday, grab me instead of letting me walk away :grr:


----------



## brandonsgirl

maybe he is a little confused or maybe he is playing games with you because he knows he can..


----------



## KA92

hmmm maybe...my friends at uni said hes playing with my emotions cos he can basically and they think hes trying to have his cake and eat it so to speak. He wnats his ex but he wants me too so he doesnt know what he wants.

Just dont get how he could leave me? i know its stupid but what Lyall was never in the picture and the baby was his? HED LEAVE HIS PREGNANT TEEN GIRLFRIEND?

hmmm :S
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

he doesnt have much respect for you if he doesnt know what he wnts and is willing to leave you when your pregnant. But on the other hand it might be because he is just scared and confused and doesnt want to get to close to the baby incase if baby isnt his. Not making escuses for him at all because he is out of order for treating you the way he did. 
I think being away from him for a while is the best thing that could happen to you for a while :)


----------



## Archies Mummy

Youre not pathetic hun, its understandable you want him around, but to be honest he sounds like a waster, and you and bubz would be better off without the div.

XxX


----------



## KA92

thanks yeah

i guess il leave it for him to contact me now... :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

have you had your scan yet hun? How did it go?


----------



## KA92

oh yeah lol yeah i have they measured me at 8+2(had it monday lol) hb strong so so far so good. Still high risk but its lowering at every milestone. So im now due 28th Aug, two days before my 18th :)

Mum squealed lol shes bricking it everytime i go to the loo shes right behind me tut

just trying to enjoy it, even if i mc i know im giving it my best shot :thumbup:

feel fat today but i love it lol
not long now for you!! :D
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh im so glad that the scan went well :D:D 
2 days before your 18th is cool. Im going to be HEAVILY pregnant for my 18th lol so doubt im going to be doing anything haha. 
Yeah i cant believe im 34 weeks already :0 
Am now paniking that i need to get more stuff and things lol


----------



## KA92

me too 10 weeks is my next milestone then my 12 week scan after that

and awww wow whens that?

its gona go so quickly for you and im sure youv got loads, but people will buy you gifts etc after youv had him anyway so dont worry :)
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah thats true lol. i have my next scan on the 5th of feb then its my birthday on the 10th and then OH arrives on the 20th :D:D:D:D:D:D:D then LO should be saying hi anytime after that lol


----------



## KA92

oooohhh so close!!!

you must be so excited! where you oh atm?
xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

He is in america. He is american and so our LO is 1/2 american lol :p 
He will be coming to live over here with us though so we can be a family


----------



## KA92

aww how cool it can get into america no problem then!

aww thats lovely hunnie :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah we want to get LO dual citizenship :)
ooo i cant wait to see him again haha


----------



## KA92

not long a month and a day :):):)
x


----------



## missy123

so sorry to read this post that you have split up with your OH :cry: try to be positive and look toward the future with your new baby,its really hard even with a partner around so i wish you all the best,keep that loser away he needs to grow up and cover up in future before he leaves many other girls like you :hugs:


----------



## brandonsgirl

i know.. i keep looking at my ticker like gahhhh move up some more lol


----------



## KA92

lol youl look again and itl be 1 DAY UNTIL WE GET TO BE TOGETHER AGAIN!!!excited for you!
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

:wohoo: i cant wait haha. 
I feel bad talking about that after you and OH split though, sorry hun


----------



## KA92

oh god dont be hunnie its okay

its up to oh now what he wants to to he walked away not me :) i couldnt leave him and i love hearing how happy others are hun so dont feel bad! :)

:hugs:


----------



## brandonsgirl

:hugs: well its his loss and to be honest i will be suprised if he doesnt come back with his tail between his legs


----------



## KA92

thank you sweetie

decided tomorrow to cheer myself up im going phone shopping to buy a new one...dunno what one i want though :(
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

i have the LG cookie and i dont think its that good. So i wouldnt go for that lol.


----------



## KA92

lol i was thinking of a samsung tocco lite? or the samsung genio??


----------



## brandonsgirl

the tocco lite is one that i was looking at


----------



## KA92

yeah

iv heard its quite good and you get it in pink black or white i think?


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah the pink one is cute :p


----------



## KA92

pfft stupid O2

im supposed to be getting the new blackberry curve for £25 a month(unlimited texts and internet plus 100mins cos i never phone people lol) but cos im 17 mum has to go in!!RAGEEE

and she wont huff

even though its late night shopping lol
x


----------



## AP

Tell me about it, I had to get my dad to get me contracts!

I'm 23 now and still cant get a contract because I live in a flat, and theres different varations of my address! The credit checks wont match up and I get declined!


----------



## KA92

i know its ridiclous

however the contacts supposed to be 35 a month but i know the two guys(one who got my my replacement current phone) and the other who served me today so he dropped the price to 25 using his and the other guys discount

muwahaha

my mum better have it or theres gona be no bloat stroking for her :rofl:

yeah whyd they do a credit check? you should be able to its ridiclous who you with?


----------



## brandonsgirl

i know exactly what you mean. I love blackberrys... i wish i still had my one. They are well worth the money. Are you getting the blackberry package too?


----------



## KA92

im not sure he just said 25 quid for it a month and the unlimited texts and mins...if mum goes in shel probs ask for it what do you get with it?


----------



## brandonsgirl

the blackberry package is the email and internet and the blackberry apps and stuff. Pretty much what makes the blackberry different from an ordanary phone that you can call and text on


----------



## AP

I get my OH to get mine these days, although I traded all my last phones in last time for a £500 phone. I was very proud of myself :rofl:

That'll be last time im doing that lol! :(


----------



## KA92

aww yeah he mentioned msn etc on it

and omg sb22 how did you get that?:O

did you get an iphone or something?:O


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah i loved having msn on my phone lol


----------



## KA92

doe sit cost or is msn included in the unlimited internet bit? 

dear god me maths+technology= no go lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

its included with the blackberry plan as far as i remember. 
I had unlimited everything and unlimited blackberry plan. I knew a guy at phones 4 u lol. 
I got a super good deal with orange. Im on my dads plan now with o2 because i just needed a phone asap as i didnt have one and am alone during the day so incase anything happened when im out etc. But if i had the choice i would have gone with a blackberry on orange lol


----------



## KA92

omg rage

mum didnt bother to go get it but came in tonight saying its rubbish for calls etc when she has an older version of one!!!

and didnt ask me anything else just was all over my sister just cos my sister failed a fucking essay!!! shes like "ooohh i failed an essay im having doubts about my boyf i faild an essay :cry:"

IM FUCKING PREGNANT AND JUST BENE DUMPED!and i asked for one thing and mum didnt get it! She got my sister her phone the day after she asked for it! but she didnt go tonight and wont til next week! :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

Gah i replied but its not showing lol.. i said:
Oh :S the blackberry is fine for calls :S i never had a problem with it
Maybe your mum doesnt realise that she is upsetting you. 
And it sounds like your sister is milking it to be honest. She knows that you have more reason for the attention to be on you and so she is jelous. 
Am sorry hun


----------



## KA92

mum has a version from a year and a half ago she knows feck all

yeah i mean i havnt had a chance to say anything about oh cos everytime i do i get either "its over kim grow up and move on" or "shust your sisters upset"

LEAST HER OH LOVES HER! MINE FECKED OFF!
and my sis is traning to be anurse n mum was all like aww hunnie how was your day etc :(

just so much crap atm mum thinks me and my sister needs to see councillers :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

omg as if she just dismissed you like that :o :hugs: 
Your mum needs to understand that your hurting aswell. 
Tell her that its not all about your sister lol


----------



## KA92

yeah :(

we found pills in my sisters room last night, like packs and packs of asprin and paracetmol...:shrug:

mum thinks i need to address my issue with being children (aka why im seemingly pregnant constantly which isnt fair :()

and my sis has other issues...

cause dby our dad (well her dad hes not technically mine) and because of my abusive relationship(for my "issues")

meh i dunno :S


----------



## brandonsgirl

maybe your mum doesnt want to acknowledge your sisters issues. 
And no its not fair what your mum said about you being constantly pregnant. As your mum she should know better then to say something like that. 
Have you spoken to your mum about it?


----------



## KA92

maybe...i guess she finds it hard she told me once after i lost jamie that she felt as though shed failed us..which was hard as she hasnt

i know i tihnk shes just a bit angry, my sister may not even be able to have kids and has some bad issues

i dunno really what to say to her :shrug: when its just us in the house then we talk alot about the baby and names etc but when my sisters here everything flips over

i dunno why im even mentioning it :shrug: jus tkinda bothers me and i dunno why


----------



## brandonsgirl

if it bothers you then you should talk about it. Else its just going to keep bugging you untill you snap. 
Do you and your sister get along? Like when its just the two of you?


----------



## KA92

we do but shes alot of her father in her he was controlling attention seeking violent angry and extremly selfish which are all of her bad traits, plus your never allowed your own opinion :nope:

she left to live with her dad when i was 8 until he chuckjed her out when she was 15 (for the above traits plus she can be huffy if she doesnt get her own way) i was 13 at the time

and mum took her in again even though my sister left becasue she didnt agree with my mums life.:shrug:

so we do but its hard sometimes...i guess i have bad traits too everyone does


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah everyone has their bad traits. But that doesnt mean your as bad as her though. (not saying she is bad but dont judge yourself by her) 
Maybe your mum feels bad for the way dad kicked her out and then she left your mums so she is trying to make up for it by kind of pandering to her.


----------



## KA92

i dunno :shrug:
maybe shes making up for lost years or something i dunno just whatever my sister wants she gets she wanted a car mum bought her one, three weeks later she wanted a flat mum rented her one, then 2 months later she move dhome cos she didnt like her flatmates, then she wanted a car so mum got her another one :|

alothough to be fair mum has provided for me so im being childish :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

wow your sister is a lucky girl :O
you have your reasons for feeling upset though hun so your not just being childish


----------



## KA92

thank you

just over emotional atm :cry:

sis has gone to her bfs tonight so mums been helping me finish up my social work application to switch course next year 

i just wana do good by my baby and get an education too :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

its ok to be emotional, your hormones are going to be all over the place anyways. Im certainly were WAY crazy in the beginning and only calmed down a little bit. 
Its good you and your mum got to spend some time together :) 
You will do great by your baby and the fact you want an education is really good :D


----------



## KA92

thank you

iv been told by some snidey person in uni that i "bring shame on those in education" and that i should "just give the baby up or give up uni"

who says i cant have both? :shrug: 

yeah it was ncie she really helped out :) i talked to her a bit about how i was feeling and she apologised so thats good :thumbup:


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh good i hope your can start to get a better relationship with your mum. 

And who ever made those comments are talking out their arse. So many people have babies and drop out of education and just end up goin on the doll. I love seeing people that go back to school after they had baby or are still trying to get their education. Least you are making an effort. Seems like she is kind of snobby and needs to get her nose out of your business. 
If you can learn whilst being pregnant then i dont see why you cant. :) Respect to you hun


----------



## KA92

Thanks Hun.didn't go for a blackberry went for a samusng tocco lite instead as I already get 600 mins and unlimited texts:)my mum paid for it,said the £120 quid can go in baby fund.:)30 days til your mans here!:D


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww that was nice of her, seems like that talk last night might have gotten through. 
and OMG lol i know i cant wait. I just did a thread about how excited i am haha. Loser i know lol. arghhh not long now :p


----------



## KA92

It Appears so lo and whooo hel be her before you know it then so will your baby!!:D


----------



## brandonsgirl

i know i cant believe it.. i saw someone say on a thread the other day that it was only a couple of weeks till term and stuff and i saw her ticker and she was due one day after me. I was like :o OMG ITS REAL haha.


----------



## KA92

awwwww

it is real :)

il be stalking you :coffee: :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

i guess it really hadnt hit me yet lol. i knew there was a baby in my tummy but i guess it never really rregistared lol. Ive started to wash him clothes and seeing them hanging up im really starting to feel like a mummy :cloud9: hehe i cant wait. 
How are you doing anyways? Hows the first 9 weeks treating you ?


----------



## KA92

awww thats so sweet :)

its been goodish just taking it each day :) sickness has weared off alot now only a little nausea which is good :)

its obvious im pregnant now though :rofl: seem to have a teeny bump, or maybe im imagining lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww im sure you have a cute lil bump :) 
i was actually looking at pictures of me when i was starting to show and looking back at them now im like OMG I WAS TINY IM LIKE A HOUSE NOW haha. 
Its amazing because you dont really see yourself change, your aware of it happening but dont see it alot of the time and then you look back at pictures and thing oh my thats a big change lol. 
Glad the sickness is wearing off though, i never had morning sickness but had the nausea feeling.. felt like i had motion sickness but not moving lol


----------



## KA92

aww i bet your not

yeah its like growing taller, you dont notice it cos you see yourself everyday lol

and awww yeah i get dizzy alot though :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

yea i got dizzy alot aswell. Are you anemic? Coz i am and thats like the biggest cause for my dizzyness. 
Also it could just be your hormones and stuff.


----------



## KA92

hmm i had anemia (though maybe you can enver get rid of it? lol) i ate lots of green beg and was given iron supplement to take a few years ago(when i first started my periods) after a while fo the good diet etc i felt better...maybe its just flaring up again?:shrug:

omg i just told an old school friend about being pregnant he said "whos the dad" i said my exes and he hasnt tbd...didnt take it well...dunno why i told him, i dont want it to be out in the open atm but guess it will be now...stupid mistake there!


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh no, could you not ask him not to tell anyone?
And yeah i used to be anemic years ago and was again during pregnancy.. baby takes all your iron so need to have that extra boost. Start eating some more green veg and tell your MW yu think you might be anemic. She should refer you for bloods at somepoint so they will test then :) hope you get some supplements if you are hun, they really helped me.


----------



## KA92

i did he didnt answer that text :|

stupid

yeah i think i will, might explain the tierdness recently although that may be just due to baby :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

you will be tired anyway coz of baby but anemia wont help lol. 
I would deffinatly mention it. 
Yay you moved up a box in your ticker :)


----------



## KA92

HOLY CRAP SO I HAVE

OMG LOOKY it looks like a baby! omg :D:D:D


----------



## brandonsgirl

i know lol. How amazing that at 9 weeks your LO can look so baby like. 
Human bodies are amazing things lol. 
How exciting :D


----------



## KA92

they certainly are

im going to go show mummy lol

she frequently attempts to look at the site when im on :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww thats sweet :) least she is taking an interest


----------



## KA92

yeah she is shes promised to take me into the 12 weeks scan and try and help with uploading on here :)

omg ex oh just updated his status as "just had an amzing weekend"...he never put that when he was with me :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

ouch.. thats gotta hurt hun :( im sorry. Maybe he just did that because he knew you would see it? Was it on FB or Myspace or something? 

And thats sweet of your mum. Seems like she is trying to make an effort now. Good luck with everything there hun.


----------



## KA92

i think so

id put on fb that im finally beginning to move on he put (few hours later ) "loves being right, suits his ego"

so today i put thinks you need to sit down with your ego(after the saturdays song)
and he responded with that...he hasnt spoke to me since Tues when i gave his stuff back...sometimes i wish id kept them a little longer, wore his jumper one last time, read Taylors poem and memerized it word for word :cry:

no i refuse to let it bring me down


thank you :) hows things with you? 29 days!


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww hun.. it sounds like he is just trying to make you upset though. 
He thinks he knows everything and that he is MR FANTASTIC when really he isnt and he is just looking like a pratt. 
You dont need his stuff hun. Soon you will have baby stuff :D 
Yeah dont let it bring you down.. he isnt worth it. If he knows that he is getting to you then it will only make him happier and more smug lol
Erm things with me are ok.. back ache alot and am SUPER tired. Im not sleeping that well at night any more. Well i say that but i havent been for like 2 months now lol.
Ahh i knw 29 days.. i cant believe it. I just cant wait for the weekend to be over then the week will go quickly and that will be a chunk out the countdown lol. :cloud9:


----------



## KA92

yeah true :) i replied with my fb bveing "since you left my, my lifes been so much better" :rofl: immature i know but cannot be helped

aww can you not put some deep heat on the really sore bits?? Reallu uncomfy?:(

ooohhh how exciting! is he gona be living with you?
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah he will be living with me agian.. it sucks coz im currently living with my dad. Miss the times me and OH had our own house :( but least dad will be around to look after LO is OH and i need to talk a walk for some space or whatever. :)
Erm i dont know if i have any.. never thought about it to be honest. Is it safe during pregnancy?
My back and pelvis get so sore during the night its hard not to cry sometimes. I get so uncomfortable. Poor OH when he comes over and im shifting all over the bed all night lol. He will proberly get better naps on the plane haha.


----------



## KA92

lol im sure he will, eve if he doesnt hel be so jet lagged hel be knocked out :rofl:

i think it is, doesnt say on the pack i have it isnt?


----------



## brandonsgirl

thats true lol. He can use the jet lag for not waking up in the night aswell haha. O well least he doesnt have to breast feed. 
And thats cool i will have to look into it :) Thanks i would never of thought about it before you mentioned it


----------



## KA92

lol suprise him by expressing lol then he will 

its okay :) they last around 8 hours so you can keep it on during night or something


----------

